# App Store qui plante



## euclide (1 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais plus utiliser mon application App Store, dès que je la lance, elle ne répond plus.
J'ai réussi a faire des mises à jours de logiciels tiers mais dès que je veux lancer la mise à jour de Mac OS, le logiciel plante. J'ai la roue qui tourne et je ne sais plus passer d'un onglet à l'autre.


Y a-t-il un moyen de forcer une mise à jour ou un autre truc du style ?

Merci.


----------



## OOAntonOO (3 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

Ma réponse ne t'aidra pas parce que j'ai le même soucis, à peu de chose près... De mon côté le Mac App Store reste "gris" et impossible de cliquer sur quoi que ce soit. Évidemment je dois forcer l'application à quitter et j'ai remarqué ceci :







​De plus mon Mac est excessivement lent depuis plusieurs jours.

Merci d'avance.
​


----------



## euclide (3 Juillet 2015)

Salut,

On sait faire les mises à jours de OS X et iTunes sans passer par l'App Store. 

https://support.apple.com/downloads/

Je vais tester ça pour voir si ça va mieux. Ce sera toujours bon pour 2 mois le temps que la prochaine version d'OS X sorte. Je ferai un "Clean Install".


----------



## euclide (3 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de faire une installation manuelle via le site d'Apple ci-dessus. l'App Store refonctionne et cela semble aller mieux.


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2015)

euclide a dit:


> Je viens de faire une installation manuelle via le site d'Apple ci-dessus. l'App Store refonctionne et cela semble aller mieux.


Faire la dernière MAJ combinée t'a permis de remettre d'aplomb des fichiers système un peu corrompus. La plupart du temps, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire. Mais bon, le fautif c'est quand même toi.


----------

